# Antonin Scalia Was Member of a "Secret Society"



## My Freemasonry (Feb 25, 2016)

​Here's a story sure to please all of you title hunters looking for another organization to join (_"Dues card and a pin? I'M IN!"_), as well as the conspiracy mongers.

It seems that recently deceased Supreme Court Justice Antonin Scalia died while on a hunting trip in Texas with a fraternal "secret society" dedicated to the fine art of the hunt. The International Order of St. Hubertus is an Austrian society that dates back to the 1600s. Its American chapter was started at none other than San Francisco's infamous Bohemian Club, the very same founders of the even more infamous Bohemian Grove (where the movers and shakers of politics and industry gather each year to engage in creepy plays and ceremonies, and pee on old growth redwoods).


According to the Washington Post, who broke the story yesterday:
_Members of the worldwide, male-only society wear dark-green robes emblazoned with a large cross and the motto “Deum Diligite Animalia Diligentes,” which means “Honoring God by honoring His creatures,” according to the group’s website. Some hold titles, such as Grand Master, Prior and Knight Grand Officer. The Order’s name is in honor of Hubert, the patron saint of hunters and fishermen._​From the history on the Order's website (How can they be a secret society with a website? We Masons ask the same question all the time) :


_The International Order of Saint Hubertus was founded in 1695 by Count Franz Anton von Sporck in what was then the Kingdom of Bohemia, then territory of the Habsburg Empire, now the modern Czech Republic. 
The Order was a knightly order with an emphasis on hunting and activities related to the pursuit and management of game animals. In the Middle Ages and again with the revival of interest in the forms of chivalry in Europe, hunting was considered a basic preparation for warfare and was held among the highest activities a gentleman could pursue. In addition, Count von Sporck was also a prominent patron of music, having commissioned numerous Vivaldi operas and the four Bach minor Masses for performance at his private Opera House in Prague. _​
Continue reading...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 2, 2016)

Wow, cool!


----------

